# Midlothian, Stately, and Henry Reid.



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello Scotsmen.

There seems to aplenty of Scottish fishing boats experts around here, which brings me to ask these questions. Does anybody have information,data and even photographs, about these three ships that came to Iceland from presumably Scotland in the early twenties.

Midlothian, very little known, presumably about 50 grt.

Stately, built of oak in Scotland in 1901, 64 grt with a 110 hp steam engine. Came to Iceland in 1924.

Henry Reid was brought to Iceland by the firm of Bookless Brothers from Aberdeen, presumably in 1920. It is reported as built in Germany in 1903, 50grt, and built of Oak and fir.

Birgir Thorisson


----------

